# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مجتهد مطلق ؟

## الرياني

هل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مجتهد مطلق ؟ وإن كان كذلك فأرجوذكر أسماء العلماء الذين نصوا  على ذلك

----------


## التقرتي

> هل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مجتهد مطلق ؟ وإن كان كذلك فأرجوذكر أسماء العلماء الذين نصوا  على ذلك









الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

فشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية معروف بسعة علمه واطلاعه وقد جعله بعض أهل العلم مجتهداً مطلقاً.

 وإن كان المقصود بقولك أحوال الفقهاء أنواع المجتهدين فهم أربعة أنواع: مجتهد مطلق ومجتهد في مذهب إمامه أو في مذهب غير إمامه، ومجتهد في نوع من العلم، ومجتهد في مسألة أو مسائل، وإليك التفصيل، قال المرداوي في الإنصاف: واعلم أن المجتهد ينقسم إلى أربعة أقسام: مجتهد مطلق، ومجتهد في مذهب إمامه، أو في مذهب إمام غيره، ومجتهد في نوع من العلم، ومجتهد في مسألة أو مسائل ذكرها في (آداب المفتي والمستفتي) فقال: القسم الأول: المجتهد المطلق: وهو الذي اجتمعت فيه شروط الاجتهاد التي ذكرها المصنف في آخر "كتاب القضاء" على ما تقدم هناك إذا استقل بإدراك الأحكام الشرعية، من الأدلة الشرعية العامة والخاصة، وأحكام الحوادث منها، ولا يتقيد بمذهب أحد، وقيل: يشترط أن يعرف أكثر الفقه، قدمه في "آداب المفتي والمستفتي" قال أبو محمد الجوزي: من حصل أصوله وفروعه فمجتهد، وتقدم هذا وغيره في آخر "كتاب القضاء" قال في آداب المفتي والمستفتي: ومن زمن طويل عدم المجتهد المطلق مع أنه الآن أيسر منه في الزمن الأول، لأن الحديث والفقه قد دونا، وكذا ما يتعلق بالاجتهاد من الآيات، والآثار، وأصول الفقه، والعربية وغير ذلك، لكن الهمم قاصرة، والرغبات فاترة، وهو فرض كفاية، قد أهملوه وملوه، ولم يعقلوه ليفعلوه. انتهى. قلت: قد ألحق طائفة من الأصحاب المتأخرين بأصحاب هذا القسم: الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية رحمه الله عليه، وتصرفاته في فتاويه وتصانيفه تدل على ذلك، وقيل: المفتي من تمكن من معرفة أحكام الوقائع على يسر، من غير تعلم آخر... إلى آخر كلامه في بقية المجتهدين.

والله أعلم.


http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...ang=A&Id=97985

----------


## الرياني

جزاكم الله خيرا وأرجو من الإخوة الكرام أن يشاركوا ويتفاعلوا

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما ثمرة هذا السؤال ؟

----------


## الرياني

ثمرة هذا السؤال أن أحد الأشاعرة قال لي ( قد قرر ابن النجار في " شرح مختصر التحرير " أن الإمام ابن تيميه لم يصل رتبة المجتهد عند أكثر الحنابلة بل هو عندهم لايعلو فوق رتبة المقلد .)
فهل النقل صحيح أم انه محض افتراء على ابن النجار ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

والله كذب هذا الأشعري ورب الكعبة

لقد سبرت الكتاب سبرا، فلم أجد إلا مئات النقولات عن الإمام العلامة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تملأ الكتاب من أوله إلى آخره.

وردا على هذا الأشعري الأفاك أقول:
لما أن ذكر الشيخ ابن النجار كلام النووي والرافعي، أعقبه بقول ابن مفلح: لما نقل كلامهما: وفيه نظر.
قال في (شرح التحرير): وهو كما قال، فإنه وجد من المجتهدين بعد ذلك جماعة، منهم الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية رحمه الله.
قال ابن العراقي: والشيخ تقي الدين السبكي، والبلقيني.

ثم استمر ابن النجار في الكلام على المسألة الأم. ووالله لم يتعرض لمثل هذا الكلام، ويبرأ منه رحمه الله.

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## الرياني

أحسن الله إليكم أخي السكران التميمي

----------


## الرياني

قال أحد الأشاعرة مشككا في علم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  : ( قال الحافظ المجتهد تقي الدين السبكي في فتاويه ما نصه8: "وهذا الرجل- يعني ابن تيمية- كنت رددت عليه في حياته في إنكاره السفر لزيارة المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم ، وفي إنكاره وقوع الطلاق إذا حلف به، ثم ظهر لي من حاله ما يقتضي أنه ليس ممن يعتمد عليه في نقل ينفرد به لمسارعته إلى النقل لفهمه كما في هذه المسألة- أي مسئلة في الميراث- ولا في بحث ينشئه لخلطه المقصود بغيره وخروجه عن الحد جدا، وهو كان مكثرا من الحفظ ولم يتهذب بشيخ ولم يرتض في العلوم بل يأخذها بذهنه مع جسارته واتساع خيال وشغب كثير، ثم بلغني من حاله ما يقتضي الإعراض عن النظر في كلامه جملة، وكان الناس في حياته ابتلوا بالكلام معه للرد عليه، وحبس بإجماع العلماء وولاة الأمور على ذلك ثم مات " اهـ.
ما تعليق الإخوة الكرام على ذلك الكلام ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

قبل كل شيء: من هذا الأشعري الذي تنقل عنه؟

----------


## الرياني

أشعري في منتدى أشعري و ليس من الصواب ذكر اسم المنتدى

----------


## السكران التميمي

سألتك بالله يا أخي (الرياني) وهل ستجد في مثل هذا المنتدى الأشعري أو غيره إلا الطعن على شيخ الإسلام وأمثاله الذين فضحوهم وكشفو زيغهم وانحلالهم.

دعك من هذه المنتديات فوالله لشبهاتها أخطر من أن يقول الإنسان: لا لن تنطلي علي.

وبالنسبة لكلامك السابق الذي قاله السبكي، فهذا السبكي الإبن وهو من أشد المعادين لشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله، وكلامه غير معتبر في اعطاء فكرة عن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى.
وقد رد العلماء عليه ردودا كثيرة على ما قاله هنا في حق الشيخ، لا يستوعب المجال ذكرها الآن.

نصيحتي لك أخي مرة أخرى دعك من هذه المواقع الهدامة، فوالله ما نفعوا أنفسهم حتى ينفعوا غيرهم.

أخي الفاضل: يبقى الجبل جبلا، وتصير النار رمادا. فشتان بين الحالين.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم السائل،

تفضل هذه المادة الصوتية للشيخ يوسف بن عبد الله الشبيلي وقد ذكر فيه أصول المذهب الحنبلي مع ذكر الشيوخ المعتمدين في مذهبهم. 

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...series_id=3045

استطراد،

تحضرني كلمة هنا للشيخ ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ في معرض ذكره للشيخ ابن قدامة المقدسي فقال عنه الإمام ثم استدرك قائلا: يقال عنه إمام تنزلا أو مجازا يعني هو إمام في مذهب الإمام أحمد لكنه ليس مجتهدا مستقلا. 

والحنابلة المتأخرين [ أي المتأخرين عن زمن ابن مفلح، المتوفى 763 هـ ] إذا قالوا "الشيخ" يقصدون شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية خلافا لمن سبقهوم من شيوخ الحنابلة الذين يقصدون بكلمة "الشيخ" ابن قدامة المقدسي.

فابن مفلح أو ابن القيم إذا قالا قال الشيخ يقصدون ابن قدامة المقدسي أما إذا قالوا قال "شيخنا" فالمقصود حينها الشيخ ابن تيمية.

----------


## التقرتي

و لما كل هذا الهلع بن تيمية رحمه الله عرف بالحق و ليس الحق الذي عرف بابن تيمية فسواء طعنوا فيه او لا كتاب الله و سنة نبيه امامنا فماذا سيفعلون بالدليل و مذهب السلف هل سيطعنون في ذلك كذ لك !!!!!

----------


## الرياني

قال الحافظ الذهبي في شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : 
" هو أكبر من أن ينبه على سيرته مثلي ، فلو حلفت بين الركن والمقام ، لحلفت أني ما رأيت بعيني مثله ، وأنه ما رأى مثل نفسه "
قال الحافظ ابو الحجاج يوسف المزي رحمه الله : 
" ما رأيت مثله ، ولا رأى هو مثل نفسه ، ولا رأيت أعلم بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أتبع لهما منه "
قال ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله : 
" لما اجتمعت بابن تيمية رأيت رجلاً العلوم كلها بين عينيه ، يأخذ منها ما يريد ويدع ما يريد " .
وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله : " وشهرة إمامة الشيخ تقي الدين أشهر من الشمس ، وتلقيبه بشيخ الاسلام في عصره باق الى الآن على الألسنة الزكية ويستمر غداً كما كان بالأمس ، ولا ينكر ذلك الا من جهل مقداره او تجنب الانصاف . فما أغلط من تعاطي ذلك وأكثر عثاره . فالله تعالى هو المسؤول أن يقينا شرور أنفسنا وحصائد السنتنا منه وفضله "
ولقد صدق العلامة الإمام ، قاضي قضاة المسلمين ، بهاء الدين أبو البقاء السبكي الشافعي - رحمه الله - حيث يقول لبعض من ذكر له الكلام في ابن تيمية ، فقال : والله يا فلان ما يبغض ابن تيمية إلا جاهل ، أو صاحب هوى ، فالجاهل لا يدري ما يقول ، وصاحب الهوى يصده هواه عن الحق بعد معرفته به.
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : وبالجملة كان رحمه الله من كبار العلماء ، وممن يخطئ ويصيب ، ولكن خطأه بالنسبة إلى صوابه كنقطة في بحر لجي ، وخطؤه أيضاً مغفور كما صح في البخاري ...

قال ـ ابن حجر ـ ( ومع ذلك فكلهم معترف بسعة علمه وكثرة ورعه وزهده ووصفه بالسخاء والشجاعة وغير ذلك وقيامة في نصر الإسلام والدعاء إلى الله تعالى في السر والعلانية .....)
وأثنى الإمام ابن حجر على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أيضا
في كتابه 
الدرر الكامنة ودعا له بالرحمة فقال ( قال شيخ شيوخنا الحافظ المزي في ترجمة ابن تيمية ( كان يستوعب السنن والآثار حفظاً إن تكلم في التفسير فهو حامل رايته أو أفتى في الفقه فهو مدرك غايته أو ذاكر في الحديث فهو صاحب علمه وذو روايته برز على كل أبناء جنسه (
 الإمام محمد بن علي الزملكاني ت 727هـ 
وهو ممن تولى مناظرة ابن تيمية غير ما مرة ، ومع ذلك كان يعترف بإمامته ولا ينكر فضله ولا بره ، وقد كتب الشيخ كمال الدين الزملكاوي بخط يده على كتاب ( بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل ) تأليف ابن تيمية ما نصه : ( من مصنفات سيدنا وشيخنا وقدوتنا ، الشيخ السيد الإمام العالم العلامة الأوحد ، البارع الحافظ الزاهد ، الورع القدوة الكامل ، العارف ، تقي الدين ، شيخ الإسلام ، مفتي الأنام ، سيد العلماء ، قدوة الأئمة الفضلاء ، ناصر السنة ، قامع البدعة ، حجة الله على العباد في عصره ، راد أهل الزيغ والعناد ، أوحد العلماء العاملين ، آخر المجتهدين ، أبي العباس أحمد بن عبدالحليم …. ، حفظ الله على المسلمين طول حياته ، وأعاد عليهم من بركاته ، إنه على كل شيء قدير ( .

قال ابن كثير:- 
وأثنى عليه وعلى علومه وفضائله جماعة من علماء عصره، مثل القاضي الخوبي، وابن دقيق العيد، وابن النحاس، والقاضي الحنفي قاضي قضاة مصر ابن الحريري وابن الزملكاني وغيرهم، ووجدت بخط ابن الزملكاني (قال ابن كثير في وصف ابن الزملكاني: شيخ الشافعية بالشام وغيرها، انتهت إليه رياسة المذهب تدريساً وإفتاء ومناظرة، ويقال نسبه السماكي نسبة إلى أبي دجانة سماك بن خرشة والله أعلم. البداية والنهاية ص140 ج14) أنه قال: اجتمعت فيه شروط الاجتهاد على وجهها، وأن له اليد الطولى في حسن التصنيف وجودة العبارة والترتيب والتقسيم والتدوين، وكتب على تصنيف له هذه الأبيات:
ماذا يقول الواصفون له ومحاسنه جلّت عن الحصر
هـو حجـة لله قاهـرة هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهــر
هو آية في الخلق ظاهرة أنوارها أربت على الفجـر
وبالجملة كان رحمه الله من كبار العلماء وممن يخطئ ويصيب ولكن خطؤه بالنسبة إلى صوابه كنقطة في بحر لجي، وخطؤه أيضاً مغفور له كما في صحيح البخاري: [إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب فله أجران، وإذا اجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر] فهو مأجور. وقال الإمام مالك بن أنس: "كل أحد يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا صاحب هذا القبر".

شيخ الإسلام الإمام ابن دقيق العيدت 702هـ 
من مؤلفاته ( الإلمام في الأحكام ) و ( الأربعين في الرواية عن رب العالمين ) قال ابن دقيق العيد : لما اجتمعت بابن تيمية رأيت رجلاً العلوم كلها بين عينيه ، يأخذ منها ما يريد ، ويدع ما يريد

الحافظ ابن رجب
فقد قال في ( ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ) عن ابن تيمية : الإمام الفقيه المجتهد المحدث الحافظ المفسر الأصولي الزاهد ، تقي الدين أبو العباس شيخ الإسلام ، وعلم الأعلام ، وشهرته تغني عن الإطناب في ذكره ، والإسهاب في أمره . ثم ذكر ابن رجب في ذكر موت ابن تيمية فقال : وصلى عليه صلاة الغائب في غالب بلاد المسلمين القريبة والبعيدة حتى في اليمن والصين ، وأخبر المسافرون أنه نودي بأقصى الصين للصلاة عليه يوم الجمعة : الصلاة على ترجمان القرآن )

. شهادة الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي:
ابن تيمية الشيخ الإمام العلامة الحافظ الناقد الفقيه المجتهد المفسر البارع شيخ الإسلام، علم الزهاد، نادرة العصر، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد المفتي شهاب الدين عبدالحليم بن الإمام المجتهد شيخ الإسلام مجد الدين عبدالسلام ابن عبدالله بن أبي القاسم الحراني.
أحد الأعلام، ولد في ربيع الأول سنة إحدى وستين وستمائة.
وسمع ابن أبي اليسر. وابن عبدالدائم، وعدّة.
وعني بالحديث، وخرج وانتقى، وبرع في الرجال، وعلل الحديث وفقههه وفي علوم الإسلام وعلم الكلام، وغير ذلك. وكان من بحور العلم، ومن الأذكياء المعدودين، والزهاد، والأفراد، ألف وثلاثمائة مجلدة، وامتحن وأوذي مراراً.
مات في العشرين من ذي القعدة سنة ثمان وعشرين وسبعمائة (طبقات الحفاظ ص516،517).

----------


## السكران التميمي

لا شلت يمينك يا (رياني) وحرم الله وجهك عن النار

الآن الآن

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

أخي انظر هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....DA%CF%C7%C6%E5

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

لو لم يكن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية المجتهد المطلق فمن يكون ؟؟؟
قال الإمام العلم العلامة :
أبو علي بدر الدين محمد بن علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن  محمد بن صلاح بن إبراهيم بن محمد العفيف بن محمد رزق الخيشي الشوكاني اليماني الصنعاني :{1250:ت}: عن شيخ الإسلام في كتابه " البدر الطالع ":
أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن القاسم بن تيمية الحرانى الدمشقى الحنبلى تقى الدين أبو العباس:
 شيخ الاسلام إمام الأئمة المجتهد المطلق ولد سنة (661هـ) احدى وستين وستمائة وتحول به أبوه من حران سنة (667هـ) سبع وستين وستمائة فسمع من:
* ابن عبد الدايم 
*والقاسم الأريلى 
*والمسلم ابن علان 
*وابن أبى نمر 
*والفخر 
*ومن آخرين ،
قال ابن حجر في "الدرر ":وقرأ بنفسه ونسخ سنن أبى داود وحصل الأجزاء ونظر فى الرجال والعلل وتفقه وتمهر وتقدم وصنف ودرس وأفتى وفاق الاقران وصار عجبا فى سرعة الاستحضار وقوة الجنان والتوسع فى المنقول والمقعول والاطلاع على مذاهب السلف والخلف انتهى 
وأقول أنا لا أعلم بعد ابن حزم مثله وما أظنه سمح الزمان ما بين عصر الرجلين بمن شابههما أو يقاربهما
 قال الذهبى :ما ملخصه كان يقضى منه العجب إذا ذكر مسألة من مسائل الخلاف التى يوردها منه ولا أشد استحضارا للمتون وعزوها منه وكانت السنة نصب عينيه وعلى طرف لسانه بعبارة رشيقة وكان اية من آيات الله فى التفسير والتوسع فيه وأما أصول الديانة ومعرفة أقوال المخالفين فكان لا يشق غباره فيه هذا مع ما كان عليه من الكرم والشجاعة والفراغ عن ملاذ النفس ولعل فتاويه فى الفنون تبلغ ثلاثمائة مجلد بل أكثر وكان قوالا بالحق لا تأخذه بالله لومة لائم ثم قال ومن خالطه وعرفه قد ينسبنى إلى التقصير فيه ومن نابذه وخالفه قد ينسبني إلى التغالي فيه وقد أوذيت من الفريقين من أصحابه وأضداده وكان أبيض أسود الرأس واللحية قليل الشيب شعره إلى شحمة أذنيه كأن عينيه لسانان ناطقان ربعة من الرجال بعيد ما بين المنكبين جهورى الصوت فصيحا سريع القراءة تعتريه حدة لكن يقهرها بالحلم قال ولم أر مثله فى ابتهاله واستعانته بالله وكثرة توجهه وأنا لا أعتقد فيه عصمة بل أنا مخالف له فى مسائل أصلية وفرعية فأنه كان مع سعة علمه وفرط شجاعته وسيلان ذهنه وتعظيمه لحرمات الدين بشرا من البشر تعتريه حدة في البحث وغضب وصدمة للخصوم، تزرع له عداوة فى النفوس ولو لا ذلك لكان كلمة اجماع فان كبارهم خاضعون لعلومه معترفون بانه بحر لا ساحل له وكنز ليس له نظير ولكن ينقمون عليه اخلاقا وافعالا وكل أحد يؤخذ من قوله ويترك قال وكان محافظا علىالصلاة والصوم معظما للشرائع ظاهرا وباطنا لا يؤتى من سوء فهم فان له الذكاء المفرط ولا من قلة علم فانه بحر زاخر ولا كان متلاعبا بالدين ولا ينفرد بمسائل بالتشهى ولا يطلق لسانه بما اتفق بل يحتج بالقرآن والحديث والقياس ويبرهن ويناظر أسوة بمن تقدمه من الأئمة فله أجر على خطأه وأجران على اصابته انتهى
 ومع هذا فقد وقع له مع أهل عصره قلاقل وزلازل وامتحن مرة بعد أخرى فى حياته وجرت فتن عديدة والناس قسمان في شأنه فبعض منهم مقصر به عن المقدار الذي يستحقه بل يرميه بالعظائم وبعض آخر يبالغ فى وصفه ويجاوز به الحد ويتعصب له كما يتعصب أهل القسم الأول عليه وهذه قاعدة مطردة فى كل عالم يتبحر فى المعارف العلمية ويفوق أهل عصره ويدين بالكتاب والسنة فانه لا بد أن يستنكره المقصرون ويقع له معهم محنة بعد محنة ثم يكون أمره الأعلى وقوله الأولى ويصير له بتلك الزلازل لسان صدق فى الآخرين ويكون لعلمه حظ لا يكون لغيره وهكذا حال هذا الامام فانه بعد موته عرف الناس مقداره واتفقت الألسن بالثناء عليه الا من لا يعتد به وطارت مصنفاته واشتهرت مقالاته وأول ما أنكر عليه أهل عصره في شهر ربيع الأول سنة (698هـ) أنكروا عليه شيئاً من مقالاته فقام عليه الفقهاء وبحثوا معه ومنع من الكلام ثم طلب ثانى مرة فى سنة (705هـ)
 إلى مصر،فتعصب عليه بعض أركان الدولة وهو ((بيبرس الجاشنكير ))وانتصر له ركن آخر وهو الأمير سلار ثم آل أمره أن حبس فى خزانة البنود مدة ثم نقل فى صفر سنة (9) الى الإسكندرية ثم أفرج عنه وأعيد إلى القاهرة ثم أعيد إلى الاسكندرية ثم حضر السلطان الناصر من الكرك فاطلقه ووصل الى دمشق فى آخر سنة 712هـ وكان السبب في هذه المحنة أن مرسوم السلطان ورد على النائب بامتحانه فى معتقده لما رفع اليه من أمور تنكر فى ذلك فعقد له مجلس في سابع رجب فسئل عن عقيدته فاملى منها ثم أحضروا العقيدة التى تعرف بالواسطية فقرأ منها وبحثوا فى مواضع ثم اجتمعوا فى ثانى عشره وقرروا الصفى الهندى يبحث معه ثم أخروه وقدموا الكمال الزملكانى ثم انفصل الأمر على أنه أشهد على نفسه أنه شافعى المعتقد فاشاع أتباعه أنه انتصر فغضب خصومه ورفعوا واحدا من أتباع ابن تيمية الى الجلال القزوينى نائب الحكم بالعادلية فعزره وكذا فعل الحنفى باثنين منهم وفى ثانى عشر رجب قرأ المزى فصلا من الكتاب أفعال العباد للبخارى فى الجامع فسمع بعض الشافعية فغضب وقال نحن المقصودون بهذا ورفعوه الى القاضى الشافعى فأمر بحبسه فبلغ ابن تيمية فتوجه الى الحبس فأخرجه بيده فبلغ القاضى فطلع الى القلعة فوافاه ابن تيمية فتشاجرا بحضرة النائب فأمر النائب من ينادى أن من تكلم في العقائد فعل به كذا وقصد بذلك تسكين الفتنة ثم عقد له مجلس فى سلخ شهر رجب وجرى فيه من ابن الزملكانى وابن الوكيل مباحثة فقال ابن الزملكانى لابن الوكيل ما جرى على الشافعية قليل حيث تكون أنت رئيسهم،فظن القاضى ابن صصرى أنه يعرض به فعزل نفسه ثم وصل بربد من عند السلطان الى دمشق أن يرسلوا بصورة ما جرى فى سنة 698 ثم وصل مملوك النائب وأخبر أن بيبرس والقاضي المالكى قد قاما فى الانكار على ابن تيمية وأن الأمر قد اشتد على الحنابلة حتى صفع بعضهم ثم توجه القاضى ابن صصرى وابن تيمية صحبة البريد الى القاهرة ومعهما جماعة فوصلا فى العشر الأخيرة من رمضان وعقد مجلس فى ثانى عشرينه بعد صلاة الجمعة فادعى على ابن تيمية عند المالكى فقال هذا عدوى ولم يجب عن الدعوى فكرر عليه فأصر فحكم المالكى بحبسه فأقيم من المجلس وحبس في برج ثم بلغ المالكى أن الناس يترددون اليه فقال يجب التضييق عليه ان لم يقتل والا فقد ثبت كفره فنقلوه ليلة عيد الفطر الى الجب ولقد أحسن المترجم له رحمه الله بالتصميم على عدم الاجابة عند ذلك القاضى الجرىء الجاهل الغبى ولو وقعت منه الاجابة لم يبعد الحكم باراقة دم هذا الامام الذي سمح الزمان به وهو بمثله بخيل ولا سيما هذا القاضي من المالكية الذي يقال له ابن مخلوف فإنه من شياطينهم المتجرئين على سفك دماء المسلمين بمجرد أكاذيب وكلمات ليس المراد بها ما يحملونها عليه وناهيك بقوله أن هذا الامام قد استحق القتل وثبت لديه كفره ولا يساوى شعرة من شعراته بل لا يصلح لأن يكون شسعا لنعله وما زال هذا القاضى الشيطان يتطلب الفرص التى يتوصل بها الى إراقة دم هذا الامام فحجبه الله عنه وحال بينه وبينه والحمد لله رب العالمين ثم بعد هذا نودى بدمشق أن من اعتقد عقيدة ابن تيمية حل دمه وماله خصوصا الحنابلة فنودى بذلك وقرىء المرسوم قرأه ابن الشهاب محمود فى الجامع ثم جمعوا الحنابلة من الصالحية وغيرها وأشهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم على معتقد الامام الشافعى وكان من أعظم القائمين على المترجم له الشيخ نصر المنبجى لأنه كان بلغ ابن تيمية أنه يتعصب لابن العربى فكتب اليه كتابا يعاتبه على ذلك فما أعجبه لكونه بالغ فى الحط على ابن العربى وكفره فصار هو يحط على ابن تيمية ويغرى بيبرس الذي يفرط فى محبة نصر وتعظيمه وقام القاضى المالكى المتقدم ذكره مع الشيخ نصر وبالغ فى أذية الحنابلة واتفق أن قاضى الحنابلة كان قليل البضاعة فى العلم فبادر الى اجابتهم فى المعتقد واستكتبوا خطه بذلك واتفق أن قاضى الحنفية بدمشق وهو شمس الدين ابن الجزرى انتصر لاين تيمية وكتب فى حقه محضرا بالثناء عليه بالعلم والفهم وكتب فيه بخطه ثلاثة عشر سطرا من جملتها أنه منذ ثلثمائة سنة ما رأى الناس مثله فبلغ ذلك ابن مخلوف فسعى فى عزل ابن الجزرى فعزل وقرر عوضه شمس الدين الأذرعى ثم لم يلبث الأذرعى أن عزل فى السنةالمقبلة وتعصب سلار لابن تيميه وأحضر القضاة الثلاثة الشافعى والمالكى والحنفى وتكلم معهم في اخراجه فاتفقوا على أنهم يشترطون فيه شروطا وأن يرجع عن بعض العقيدة فارسلوا إليه مرات فامتنع من الحضور اليهم واستمر على ذلك ولم يزل ابن تيمية فى الجب الى أن تشفع فيه مهنا أمير آل فضل فأخرج فى ربيع الأول فى الثالث والعشرين منه وأحضر إلى القلعة ووقع البحث مع بعض الفقهاء فكتب عليه محضر بانه قال أنا أشعرى ثم اجتمع جماعة من الصوفية عند تاج الدين بن عطاء فطلعوا فى العشر الاوسط من شوال إلى القلعة وشكوا من ابن تيمية أنه يتكلم في حق مشايخ الطريقة وأنه قال لا يستغاث بالنبى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فاقتصى الحال أن أمر بتسييره الى الشام فتوجه على خيل البريد وكل ذلك والقاضى زين الدين ابن مخلوف مشتغل بالمرض وقد أشرف على الموت فبلغه سير ابن تيمية فراسل النائب فرده من نابلس وادعى عليه عند ابن جماعة وشهد عليه شرف الدين ابن الصابونى وقيل ان علاء الدين القونوى شهد عليه أيضا فاعتقل بسجن حارة الديلمة فى ثامن عشر شوال الى سلخ شهر صفر سنة 709 فنقل عنه أن جماعة يترددون اليه وأنه يتكلم عليهم فى نحو ما تقدم فأمر بنقله إلى الاسكندرية فنقل اليها فى سلخ صفر وكان سفره صحبة أمير مقدم ولم يمكن أحدا من جهته من السفر معه وحبس ببرج شرقى ثم توجه اليه بعض أصحابه فلم يمنعوا منه فتوجهت طائفة منهم بعد طائفة وكان موضعه فسيحا فصار الناس يدخلون اليه ويقرأون عليه ويبحثون معه فلم يزل إلى أن عاد الناصر الى السلطنة فشفع فيه عنده فأمر باحضاره فاجتمع به فى ثامن عشر شوال سنة 709 فأكرمه وجمع القضاة فأصلح بينه وبين القاضى المالكى فاشترط المالكى أن لا يعود فقال له السلطان قد تاب وسكن القاهرة وتردد الناس اليه إلى أن توجه صحبة الناصر إلى الشام بنية الغزو سنة 712 فوصل إلى دمشق وكانت غيبته منها أكثر من سبع سنين وتلقاه جمع كثير فرحا بمقدمه وكانت والدته إذ ذاك حية ثم قاموا عليه فى شهر رمضان سنة 719 بسبب قوله ان الطلاق الثلاث من دون تخلل رجعة بمنزلة طلقة واحدة ثم عقد له مجلس آخر فى رجب سنة 720 ثم حبس بالقلعة ثم أخرج فى عاشوراء سنة 721 ثم قاموا عليه مرة أخرى فى شعبان سنة 722 بسبب مسألة الزيارة واعتقل بالقلعة فلم يزل بها إلى أن مات فى ليلة الاثنين لعشرين من شهر القعدة سنة 738 بجامع دمشق وصار يضرب المثل بكثرة من حضر جنازته وأقل ما قيل فى عددهم أنهم خمسون ألفا قال ابن فضل الله لما قدم ابن تيمية على البريد الى القاهرة في سنة 700 حض أهل المملكة على الجهاد وأغلظ القول للسلطان والأمراء ورتبوا له كل يوم دينارا وطعاما فلم يقبل ذلك ثم قال حضر عنده شيخنا أبو حيان فقال ما رأت عيناى مثل هذا الرجل ومدحه بأبيات ذكر أنه نظمها بديهة منها  ( لما أتانا تقى الدين لاح لنا *** داع الى الله فرد ماله وزر )  ( على محياه سيماء الأولى صحبوا *** خير البرية نور دونه القمر )  قال ثم دار بينهما كلام فجرى ذكر سيبويه فأغلظ ابن تيمية القول فى سيبويه فنافره أبو حيان وقطعه وصير ذلك ذنبا لا يغفر وسئل عن السبب فقال ناظرته فى شىء من العربية فذكرت له كلام سيبويه فقال ما كان سيبويه نبى النحو ولا كان معصوما بل أخطأ في الكتاب فى ثمانين موضعا ما تفهمها أنت فكان ذلك سبب مقاطعته إياه وذكره فى تفسيره البحر بكل سوء وكذلك فى مختصره النهر وقد ترجم له جماعة وبالغوا فى الثناء عليه ورثاه كثير من الشعراء وقال جمال الدين السرمدى في أماليه ومن عجائب زماننا فى الحفظ ابن تيميه كان يمر بالكتاب مرة مطالعة فينقش فى ذهنه وينقله فى مصنفاته بلفظه ومعناه وحكى بعضهم عنه أنه قال من سألنى مستفيدا حققت له ومن سألنى متعنتا ناقصته فلا يلبث ان ينقطع فأكفى مؤنته
وقد ترجم له الصفدى وسرد أسماء تصانيفه فى ثلاثة أوراق كبار ومن أنفعها كتابه في ابطال الحيل فانه نفيس جدا وكتاب المنهاج فى الرد على الروافض في غاية الحسن لولا أنه بالغ في الدفع حتى وقعت له عبارات والفاظ فيها بعض التحامل وقد نسبه بعضهم الى طلب الملك لأنه كان يلهج بذكر ابن تومرت ونظرائه فكان ذلك مولدا لطول سجنه وله وقائع مشهورة وكان إذا حوقق وألزم يقول لم أرد هذا وإنما أردت كذا فيذكر احتمالا بعيدا ولعل ذلك والله أعلم أنه يصرح بالحق فتأباه الأذهان وتنبوا عنه الطبائع لقصور الأفهام فيحوله إلى احتمال آخر دفعا للفتنة وهكذا ينبغى للعالم الكامل أن يفعل يقول الحق كما يجب عليه ثم يدفع المفسدة بما يمكنه وحكى عنه أنه لما وصل إليه السؤال الذي وضعه السكاكينى على لسان يهودى وهو  ( أيا علماء الدين ذمى دينكم *** تحير دلوه باعظم حجة )  ( إذا ما قضى ربى بكفرى بزعمكم *** ولم يرضه منى فما وجه حيلتى )  الى آخرها فوقف ابن تيمية على هذه الأبيات فثنى إحدى رجليه على الأخرى وأجاب فى مجلسه قبل ان يقوم بمائة وتسعة عشر بيتا أولها  ( سؤالك ياهذا سؤال معاند *** مخاصم رب العرش رب البرية )  وقال ابن سيد الناس اليعمرى فى ترجمة ابن تيمية انه برز فى كل فن على أبناء جنسه ولم تر عين من رآه مثله ولا رأت عينه مثل نفسه وقال الذهبي مترجما له في بعض الاجازات قرأ القرآن والفقه وناظر واستدل وهو دون البلوغ وبلغ فى العلوم والتفسير وأفتى ودرس وهو دون العشرين وصنف التصانيف وصار من أكابر العلماء فى حياة مشايخه وتصانيفه نحو أربعة الآف كراسة وأكثر وقال وأما نقله للفقه ومذاهب الصحابة والتابعين فضلا عن المذاهب الأربعة فليس له فيه نظير وقال أنه لا يذكر مسألة إلا ويذكر فيها مذاهب الأئمة وقد خالف الأئمة الأربعة فى عدة مسائل صنف فيها واحتج لها بالكتاب والسنة وقد أثنى عليه جماعة من أكابر علماء عصره فمن بعدهم ووصفوه بالتفرد وأطلقوا فى نعته عبارات ضخمة وهو حقيق بذاك والظاهر انه لو سلم مما عرض له من المحن المستغرقة لأكثر أيامه المكدرة لذهنه المشوشة لفهمه لكان له من المؤلفات والاجتهادات ما لم يكن لغيره 
قال الصفدى :وكان كثيرا ما ينشد:
 ( تموت النفوس بأوصابها *** ولم يدر عوادها ما بها ) 
( وما أنصفت مهجة تشتكى *** أذاها إلى غير أربابها ) 
ومما أنشد له على لسان الفقراء :
 ( والله ما فقرنا اختيار *** وإنما فقرنا اضطرار ) 
( جماعة كلنا كسالى *** وأكلنا ماله عيار ) 
( تسمع منا إذا اجتمعنا *** حقيقة كلها فشار ) . اهـ " البدر الطالع بمحاسن من بعد القرن السابع "

----------


## الرياني

جزاكم الله خيرا على تفاعلكم

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم مجتهد مطلق على اصول مذهب احمد

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الإمام ابن تيمية وإن بدأ حنبلياً أول أمره ...  إلا أنه بلغ رتبة الاجتهاد المطلق ومؤهلاته لذلك لا تخفى على أحد .
ولا يضره الشائنون أو الغلاة فيه .
يقول شيخنا عبد العزيز الحنوط حفظه الله : شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية هو إمام من أئمة المسلمين المجتهدين الناصحين المخلصين العاملين ... وهو بحر لا ساحل له وكنز ليس له نظير ... وكان أكثر الأئمة نهياً عن التقليد والجمود ، وأكثرهم مطالبة باتباع الدليل... قال الشوكاني في " البدر الطالع " (1/ 64) : 
" أنا لا أعلم بعد ابن حزم مثله وما أظنه سمح الزمان ما بين عصر الرجلين بمن شابههما أو يقاربهما " أ.هــ .

----------


## السكران التميمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نعم مجتهد مطلق على اصول مذهب احمد


يعلم الله أخي إن أردته أن يهذ لك أحكام المذاهب الأربعة بل والخمسة، لهذها لك هذا.

فمن أين أتيت بتخصيصك حفظك الله؟!

----------


## محمد الجروان

> يعلم الله أخي إن أردته أن يهذ لك أحكام المذاهب الأربعة بل والخمسة، لهذها لك هذا.
> فمن أين أتيت بتخصيصك حفظك الله؟!


هذا ما فهمته من كتاب الدكتور العطيشان 
منهج ابن تيمية في الفقه
فبحسب علمي أن هناك فرقا بين القول و طريقة اختيار هذا القول

----------

